

The reason my website generates SSL warnings, and why that's ok - mike-cardwell
https://secure.grepular.com/Why_Does_this_Website_Generate_SSL_Warnings

======
agl
HTTPS using certificates signed by DNSSEC is coming. In fact, support for it
is already in Chrome (although behind a command line flag).

If you want details, see:
<http://www.imperialviolet.org/2010/08/16/dnssectls.html>

The current holdups are that .com does yet support DNSSEC (it should happen
early next year), and that people are still figuring out what form the DNS
records should have. At this point, it's likely to be a new (binary) RR type
which doesn't have an RRTYPE code assigned yet. I just need to change Chrome
to reflect this.

------
zbanks
I completely understand your plight. However, why don't you offer an HTTP
option?

Very little of your site transmits sensitive information. Its actually a
little disconcerting to be forced to use HTTPS to see a simple blog post.

~~~
mike-cardwell
For idealist reasons really. I believe all communications over the Internet
should be encrypted by default. It would solve a lot of problems to do with
security, privacy and network neutrality.

------
mike-cardwell
This is partially a response to some of the comments on my "Kik Messenger
Insecure" post discussed here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1878211>

